

GNU Linux-libre - lelf
http://www.fsfla.org/ikiwiki/selibre/linux-libre/

======
yebyen
Typo in article heading. "Free as in freedo"

~~~
lelf
It isn't. It's him
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Freedo.svg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Freedo.svg)

~~~
yebyen
Ha! Thanks for that

